# Inappropriate furry video on Youtube



## ZerX (Oct 21, 2011)

Room 366 Music Video - HD 



Why would someone post this? Stuff like this is inappropriate for you tube
It just doesn't belong on a site like youtube. Weird stuff like this shoudn't posted on youtube if you ask me. what do you think?


----------



## mrfoxwily (Oct 21, 2011)

So you posted it here?


----------



## ZerX (Oct 21, 2011)

to discuss it


----------



## Elim Garak (Oct 21, 2011)

This would have been more fitting for the rant section.
In one way this adds on to our already shitty image and makes me faith in the fandom even lower.
Then again we often see RnB and such music videos with half naked women with whore like behaviour.
Oh and don't forget Smack My Bitch by The Prodigy.
If you are browsing this at work, NSFW : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFvptqtO17s


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 21, 2011)

Gross
Flagged!


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 21, 2011)

*ROTFLMAO*  Oh...geez...that's just embarrassing!

Just thank whatever gods you believe in that they didn't film this in blacklight.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 21, 2011)

Fucking hell I heard about it but I never watched it. Wow.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 21, 2011)

ZerX said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJU0q9p4Aew&feature=channel_video_titleWhy would someone post this?


Because,
furries.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 21, 2011)

This is by the same guys that made that furry 'film' right?

Hahaha


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 21, 2011)

Am I the only one who assumed it was a joke?


----------



## Aidy (Oct 21, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2740767/ Well that's what EZwolf says 'bout it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Am I the only one who assumed it was a joke?



No. I'm also not a gullible asstard.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> This is by the same guys that made that furry 'film' right?
> 
> Hahaha



Nah these are mostly Onefurall suits. The film was from clockwork creatures suits if you mean the super dramatic movie thing. 

I dunno seems more like a joke to me, but I probably have way too much faith in some of the people in this vid.


----------



## Azure (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh, furries...


----------



## Alstor (Oct 21, 2011)

It was supposed to be a joke about modern day music videos.

Jokes should be funny and easy to get the first time, right?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Oct 21, 2011)

Old news.

That said, the "director" of that video is Dutch...
Thanks for making me dislike my country.


----------



## anero (Oct 21, 2011)

i saw the topic name and expected room 366 or an orangina commercial

i was correct


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Nah



http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2349663/

I meant the people who made it, not the people in it. Maybe this was their post-production party or something.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 21, 2011)

i immediately downloaded an avi of it the first time i saw it several weeks ago |3

edit: I MEAN THIS IS TERRIBLE SEX IS BAD


----------



## Fay V (Oct 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2349663/
> 
> I meant the people who made it, not the people in it. Maybe this was their post-production party or something.



ah pardon me, I didn't realize it was the same person.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 21, 2011)

Alstor said:


> It was supposed to be a joke about modern day music videos.
> 
> Jokes should be funny and easy to get the first time, right?



 pretty much this. but, i will admit i found it hot and i was very disappointed there was no mexican food in the back. party like that will make me crave some tacos. i mean how else am i going to keep my body fueled for hours, upon hours, upon hours, of dry humping?


----------



## KaelenWolf100 (Oct 21, 2011)

i dont find it gross at all.celebrity music videos are worse than this.0.o


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;WF0tkdhtIDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WF0tkdhtIDA&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


are you offend?


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 21, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> i immediately downloaded an avi of it the first time i saw it several weeks ago |3
> 
> edit: I MEAN THIS IS TERRIBLE SEX IS BAD



Bad sex is bad*******


----------



## Leafblower29 (Oct 22, 2011)

OP why the fuck do you care? If you don't like that sort of thing, don't watch it.


----------



## ZerX (Oct 22, 2011)

Uploading stuff like this on youtube is the wrong idea. redtube and other sites are for stuff like this


----------



## Kihari (Oct 22, 2011)

Pretty old news.

Also, definitely not my taste in music.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 22, 2011)

ZerX said:


> Uploading stuff like this on youtube is the wrong idea. redtube and other sites are for stuff like this



no site is for this


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> [video=youtube;WF0tkdhtIDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WF0tkdhtIDA&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


Propably one of the assiest videos on youtube


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 22, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Bad sex is bad*******


except there was no sex in that video

fooled you :3c


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 22, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> except there was no sex in that video
> 
> fooled you :3c


i saw groping
groping is a sexual act


after that i closed it because its disgusting. oh well, im sure IK will be on it, identifying them for us n whatnot


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 22, 2011)

oh no sexual acts

call the po-leec


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 22, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> oh no sexual acts
> 
> call the po-leec


youre one of the most annoying people on faf to me now


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 22, 2011)

Now now, lets all let negative feelings away Make peace


----------



## Leafblower29 (Oct 22, 2011)

Clayton said:


> no site is for this


Even if it was, why ruin it for others?


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 22, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> Even if it was, why ruin it for others?


they ruined my eyes by putting it on the internet to a song i love(d)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 22, 2011)

Clayton said:


> they ruined my eyes by putting it on the internet to a song i love(d)


You loved that song?
Hueurgh. I find that song terrible


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 22, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You loved that song?
> Hueurgh. I find that song terrible


Loved it


----------



## OfficerBadger (Oct 22, 2011)

Meh. There are far worse. You guys are pansiessensitive.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 22, 2011)

If you find this video distasteful, just hit the mute button and it gets about 10 times more bearable.


----------



## Glitch (Oct 23, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> [video=youtube;WF0tkdhtIDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WF0tkdhtIDA&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]
> 
> 
> are you offend?



That made me vomit just a little bit.


----------



## craftyandy (Oct 23, 2011)

best furry dance video I've seen. And very hot. Hope to top it some day. Glad you're bringing more attention to it so more are aware of it. I showed my non fur friends and they saw it as a well made video and hilarious.


----------



## craftyandy (Oct 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> no site is for this


Borrrrrrrrrring!



Clayton said:


> i saw groping
> groping is a sexual act
> 
> 
> after that i closed it because its disgusting. oh well, im sure IK will be on it, identifying them for us n whatnot




BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 23, 2011)

craftyandy said:


> Borrrrrrrrrring!





craftyandy said:


> BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!



Posts so good they had to be separated!


----------



## Fay V (Oct 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i saw groping
> groping is a sexual act
> 
> 
> after that i closed it because its disgusting. oh well, im sure IK will be on it, identifying them for us n whatnot


Eh they're all pretty easy to identify, though so far as I am aware only one of those has SPH. The caracal, though i dunno when this was, if it's the new owner, or if those holes were fixed.



craftyandy said:


> Borrrrrrrrrring!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Add more content in your posts.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 23, 2011)

This is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo September.


----------



## Larry (Oct 23, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> [video=youtube;WF0tkdhtIDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WF0tkdhtIDA&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]
> 
> 
> are you offend?



This is the best video I have ever seen.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 23, 2011)

craftyandy said:


> Borrrrrrrrrring!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice shitpost.



Fay V said:


> Eh they're all pretty easy to identify, though so far as I am aware only one of those has SPH. The caracal, though i dunno when this was, if it's the new owner, or if those holes were fixed.
> 
> 
> Add more content in your posts.


 
Ohh I know who they are


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 23, 2011)

Ha


----------



## craftyandy (Oct 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Nice shitpost.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh I know who they are



Oh no, what are you going to do about it? throw a bitch fit?


----------



## craftyandy (Oct 23, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Old news.
> 
> That said, the "director" of that video is Dutch...
> Thanks for making me dislike my country.



I don't get you people who want to try and keep things so safe and boring like a church school play.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 23, 2011)

oooooooooooooh DAYUM

can anyone smell a fire?
oh no, wait.
it's just that insult.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 23, 2011)

craftyandy said:


> I don't get you people who want to try and keep things so safe and boring like a church school play.


Lemme tell you why fursuit sex is retarded.

Okay first of all, there is about 2 inches of fur all over you, so it wouldbe incredibly hot.
Boring, emotionless faces.
Muffled noises
The fursuit will become dirty and smell.
Take it in the ass? Have fun with your boyfriend trying to stick his cock through a couple inches of fabric
Enjoy the lube/cum/whatever coming out and matting your fursuit
Like fucking people? Nice 3 inch cock coming out of that 3 inches of "sheath" fabric.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 23, 2011)

yiffy.cz is there for that weird shit


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, I thought it was amusing :c


----------



## Vega (Oct 24, 2011)

Furries offended by furries...  what?  Also, how do you not see that the video was not supposed to be taken seriously?


----------



## craftyandy (Nov 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Lemme tell you why fursuit sex is retarded.
> 
> Okay first of all, there is about 2 inches of fur all over you, so it wouldbe incredibly hot.
> Boring, emotionless faces.
> ...



that's nice son, what does this have to do with the youtube video?


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 6, 2011)

craftyandy said:


> that's nice son, what does this have to do with the youtube video?


have you watched the disgusting grope-fest?
It's an attempt at being "sexy" and ends up far from it


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> have you watched the disgusting grope-fest?
> It's an attempt at being "sexy" and ends up far from it



here in germany most videos that contain copyrighted music are blocked. usually that pisses me off to no end but in this case im actually pretty happy about it because it means that i cant watch that disgusting room 366 video XP
i also totally agree with you on what you said about fursuit sex XD id like to add one thing though: a good fursuit usually costs at least 1000+ bucks. why would you ever want to ruin something that expensive with jizz stains?!


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 6, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> here in germany most videos that contain copyrighted music are blocked. usually that pisses me off to no end but in this case im actually pretty happy about it because it means that i cant watch that disgusting room 366 video XP
> i also totally agree with you on what you said about fursuit sex XD id like to add one thing though: a good fursuit usually costs at least 1000+ bucks. why would you ever want to ruin something that expensive with jizz stains?!


youre not missing out on anything
its just blank stares, rubbing and Pitbull - I know you want me


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 7, 2011)

Craftyandy: the video might have been a joke / parody, but that doesn't mean everyone think it's funny.
Humour is a loose rope over <Insert doom area here>. walk the line and there's a high risk of losing your balance, especially if you're joking about such a sensitive subject.

Now, This furfag here felt dirty, watching that video... Or was it disgust?
Dunno, either way, too much groping.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 7, 2011)

Craftyandy: the video might have been a joke / parody, but that doesn't mean everyone think it's funny.
Humour is a loose rope over <Insert doom area here>. walk the line and there's a high risk of losing your balance, especially if you're joking about such a sensitive subject.

Now, This furfag here felt dirty, watching that video... Or was it disgust?
Dunno, either way, too much groping.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2011)

The issue is simple. People grinding normally is okay to most as its not fetish related.

People outside the fandom see the fursuits used like this as fetish oriented as dancing in S&M Leathers, grinding and whatnot. Sometimes people think of it worse as S&M is now more acceptable then it used to be. 


Flaunting fetishes is not well looked on generally speaking.


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 7, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with the video.
Seriously, look at any of the music videos by popular music artists and tell me its worse than them.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 7, 2011)

Quoted by me from the other thread because this needed 2 threads. +1 forum post count.



> This video doesn't change anything.
> 
> Those who perceive furries as sexually deviant freaks will continue to do so.
> 
> ...


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> I see nothing wrong with the video.
> Seriously, look at any of the music videos by popular music artists and tell me its worse than them.


Dude look up one post and I explained how.

Fursuits are viewed as fetish attire when worn in a sexualised context.
People don't like people flaunting fetishes. 
People would view it in a way alike wearing a t-shirt that states "I <3 Butplugs" or "New York Bukakke champion"


----------



## LycanBlade (Nov 7, 2011)

Honestly, I dont see the problem, Iv seen videos on youtube of people no in fursuits doing things just a dirty as anything in this vid. hell iv seen people just straight up dry humping in there underwear :\ hell you can watch real animals doing each other on youtube X_X


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2011)

LycanBlade said:


> Honestly, I dont see the problem, Iv seen videos on youtube of people no in fursuits doing things just a dirty as anything in this vid. hell iv seen people just straight up dry humping in there underwear :\ hell you can watch real animals doing each other on youtube X_X


Look at my above post man. Just think about how others may view it and why.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 7, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> I see nothing wrong with the video.
> Seriously, look at any of the music videos by popular music artists and tell me its worse than them.



This video is the furry version of this:
[yt]tRVqVwGWocM[/yt]


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 7, 2011)

This video is absolutely wonderful. 

Not because it's a video of people groping each other in fursuits or any of the other sexual connotation, and not because of the music, the production quality, or anything else contained within it. 

I enjoy the fact that its mere existence makes people fly into RAEG MODE when they can't see that it's clearly a satirical statement on people's views between what is and is not acceptable to do while in suit. 

No, I'm not advocating fursuit sex/porn - I don't find it attractive at all. 

I'm simply finding ample amusement in the fact that people forget that there is a handy little "X" in the tab of their browser that will make it all go away. 

Just because it's there doesn't mean you're being forced to watch or look at it. If something has content you dislike/disapprove of/hate/etc, there is a simple solution - don't fucking look at it. 

Bitching and moaning is only going to make me laugh harder at your general stupidity.

From reading the comments thus far in this thread, I expected something quite horrific. Like full blown fursuit sex with nudity and other things of that nature, and instead it's just fairly hilarious(primarily because of people's reactions, not the actual content).

Good job, FAF.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 7, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> I enjoy the fact that its mere existence makes people fly into RAEG MODE when they can't see that it's clearly a satirical statement on people's views between what is and is not acceptable to do while in suit.



Wrong
I know the people in the video and they sure as fuck aint doing it in a satirical way. These are the same people who go "HURR DURR FUCK ME" in photos of themselves in their suits bent over a bed


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2011)

I honestly did not give a damn. I just want to point out why people find it "nasty". Personally I find the video laughable.

If people want to go be fetishists on youtube and be a general pile of sleaze... all the power too them, but they have to accept people won't like it. Just like if people grinded in bondage leathers on youtube.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 7, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Wrong
> I know the people in the video and they sure as fuck aint doing it in a satirical way. These are the same people who go "HURR DURR FUCK ME" in photos of themselves in their suits bent over a bed



Obviously you didn't read the description beneath the video where the poster briefly addresses what the video is about.

What these people do in their spare time is irrelevent. You're acting like a child by bringing your own personal issues with what these people do in their own time to the table. 

Cry more for me, please?


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 7, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Obviously you didn't read the description beneath the video where the poster briefly addresses what the video is about.
> 
> What these people do in their spare time is irrelevent. You're acting like a child by bringing your own personal issues with what these people do in their own time to the table.
> 
> Cry more for me, please?



Obviously you don't know the fursuiters in the video

They posted it on the internet, now it's *my* business.
Jam two cocks in your hands to keep yourself busy so I don't have to read your fucking drivel


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 7, 2011)

A bunch of Furries in fursuits, hugging, stroking and lying in bed next to eachother? TOTALLY INAPPROPRIATE :V (I expected worse, tsk tsk)


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 7, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Obviously you don't know the fursuiters in the video
> 
> They posted it on the internet, now it's *my* business.
> Jam two cocks in your hands to keep yourself busy so I don't have to read your fucking drivel



Because we should totally disregard any commentary an artist makes about something they created, especially when they're laying out what it means. 

"This wasn't actually a satirical music video, they just filmed the foreplay for us and added a bunch of camerawork. I know this because they actually do engage in fursuit sex, so they're both physically and mentally incapable of satire," is essentially what you're trying to tell me. Right. It's all just a clever ruse!

It's so cute how you believe that everything on the internet should bend to suit your personal needs. 

Maybe if you whine some more instead of utilizing that handy little "X" in the upper right corner of your screen, I'll start giving a shit about your opinion. The next post might just be the one that does it!

The internets, it's SRS BSNS. YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 7, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> it's clearly a satirical statement on people's views between what is and is not acceptable to do while in suit.


BRB raping my dog to make a satyrical statement.
If it were satire, there'd be some consequences of the groping, in the vid. Like a bitchslap or 2.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 7, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> BRB raping my dog to make a satyrical statement.
> If it were satire, there'd be some consequences of the groping, in the vid. Like a bitchslap or 2.


Nobody would be able to tell you that raping your dog is bad, either, because then Cyanide would come in and say "HE RAPED HIS DOG AS A SATIRICAL JAB AT FURRY STEREOTYPES, DUHH"


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 7, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> BRB raping my dog to make a satyrical statement.
> If it were satire, there'd be some consequences of the groping, in the vid. Like a bitchslap or 2.


 


Clayton said:


> Nobody would be able to tell you that raping your dog is bad, either, because then Cyanide would come in and say "HE RAPED HIS DOG AS A SATIRICAL JAB AT FURRY STEREOTYPES, DUHH"



Yes, because engaging in bestiality is on the same morally defunct level as two fursuiters groping each other. That TOTALLY makes sense. Let's nevermind all that shit about animal rights or the fact that there are professionally made music videos with practically the same content just without the fursuits that no one complains about, because who needs singular standards or morality when there's a point to be made to someone who disagrees?


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 7, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> BRB raping my dog to make a satyrical statement.
> If it were satire, there'd be some consequences of the groping, in the vid. Like a bitchslap or 2.



Sweet, new sig quote.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 8, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Yes, because engaging in bestiality is on the same morally defunct level as two fursuiters groping each other. That TOTALLY makes sense. Let's nevermind all that shit about animal rights or the fact that there are professionally made music videos with practically the same content just without the fursuits that no one complains about, because who needs singular standards or morality when there's a point to be made to someone who disagrees?


 I was trying to make a point there: If you want to make a statement against a activity, don't practice that activity! That's giving the wrong example to people.


LizardKing said:


> Sweet, new sig quote.


Yay, out-of-contextness 
Luckily, I never had a dog.


----------



## craftyandy (Nov 8, 2011)

Clayton said:


> have you watched the disgusting grope-fest?
> It's an attempt at being "sexy" and ends up far from it



your opinion. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiMrr9k5qIw&skipcontrinter=1 Lets see a furry video top this.


----------



## craftyandy (Nov 8, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> I was trying to make a point there: If you want to make a statement against a activity, don't practice that activity! That's giving the wrong example to people.
> 
> Yay, out-of-contextness
> Luckily, I never had a dog.



So if you had a dog, you would be raping it??? http://cdn2.knowyourmeme.com/i/000/064/649/original/do-not-want-surprised-guy.jpg


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 8, 2011)

Obviously. :V
If only to make a statement against beastiality :V


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 8, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Obviously. :V
> If only to make a statement against beastiality :V


duhh!! thats the only logical way!


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 8, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> I was trying to make a point there: If you want to make a statement against a activity, don't practice that activity! That's giving the wrong example to people.



Apparently you misread something or were unintentionally misguided in some manner. The video wasn't against people groping each other in fursuits - it was a provocation for reactions exactly like what you and Clayton have demonstrated here, where according to the artist that created the video, apparently it's okay for people dressed normally to grope and fuck, but apparently it isn't okay for people in suit to commit the same acts. It was created to get a reaction, which it achieved.

Next time, try reading the text below the video. Nice try though, really a good effort.


----------



## craftyandy (Nov 8, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Apparently you misread something or were unintentionally misguided in some manner. The video wasn't against people groping each other in fursuits - it was a provocation for reactions exactly like what you and Clayton have demonstrated here, where according to the artist that created the video, apparently it's okay for people dressed normally to grope and fuck, but apparently it isn't okay for people in suit to commit the same acts. It was created to get a reaction, which it achieved.
> 
> Next time, try reading the text below the video. Nice try though, really a good effort.



you're my hero cyanide.


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 8, 2011)

If people really want to have sex in sweaty, smelly and sticky fursuits with SPH let them.
As long they don't show it off in public, like those babyfurs shitting themselves in the con elevator with others there(Yes, that actually happened).
Putting videos of fursuiters groping each other gives fursuiters a bad name I mean, it's how -regular- people look at things.This negative for people who go out fursuiting in parks and other public places when there's a furmeet there "Hey, It's one of those people who fuck in suits, look at that freak!" instead of "Hey, what a nice mascot!".


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Nov 9, 2011)

i see nothing wrong honestly screwing in a fur suit if you want to. it's not like it's the only fetish on the planet. i mean it's also just another form of role playing as well to explore your sexuality and keep it creative. one day, maid. check! other day, Samus Aran. Check! other day,Princess Peach. check! other day,Krystal from starfox and so forth and so forth. hell i'll screw in a fur suit. sounds pretty hot....literally


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Nov 9, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Apparently you misread something or were unintentionally misguided in some manner. The video wasn't against ponies groping each other in fursuits - it was a provocation for reactions exactly like what you and Clayton have demonstrated here, where according to the artist that created the video, apparently it's okay for ponies dressed normally to grope and fuck, but apparently it isn't okay for ponies in suit to commit the same acts. It was created to get a reaction, which it achieved.
> 
> Next time, try reading the text below the video. Nice try though, really a good effort.



omg....i think my mind is blown. something finally makes sense to me.


----------



## Pine (Nov 9, 2011)

I officially hate you for sharing that video, OP.
I officially hate myself for actually watching it.
Come to think of it, I think I'm actually starting to hate this thread too. Fuck this thread.


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeesh.


----------

